# Hb onix series discontinued?



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Saw hb onlix 10's on clearance for a deep discount price. Are they being discontinued by hb? Have a helix 12 now but hard to pass up onix at 50% off. Wondering if there are issues with them or if hb is going to stop selling them


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lots of discussion on this topic on other sites. Onix is not for everyone. First off they were plagued with bad software. The software upgrades took care of most of the bigger issues. Secondly the Helix series is a lot better on initial investment.

Some of the bigger retailers will not stock Onix because they are such slow movers as compared to competitors units and the Humminbird helix line itself.

Some are of the opinion that Humminbird will be coming out with a 12 inch Onix to be the top of the line unit in the near future.

My opinion is that Humminbird is coming to the realization that most of us fishermen don't want to invest the time to learn a unit as complicated as the Onix. Right now there are two groups of opinions on them. Those that love them and those that hate them.

Still it is almost impossible to accurately predict what a company is going to do until the facts are announced for sure.


----------

